# Ruff racing R953 on black 06 gto



## crazyheck (May 30, 2012)

just figured id throw up some rough quick pics, the car is on bc coilovers which will now have to come back up a little due to some rubbing issues, 18x8 in the front, 18x9.5 in the rear, apologize i cant remember the offset.


----------



## onefastgoat (Aug 19, 2012)

I spy a spray bottle. Nice wheels I just picked up my 2nd gto after selling the first one 3 years ago. How much did they run you with tires and everything?


----------

